# Las Vegas Hotel w/Garden Railroad



## Sun City (Jul 4, 2008)

*Will be in Vegas this weekend and am looking for the casino/hotel with a garden railroad. Any one know what one it is?*


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul Busse had a pricey layout in one of the hotels thee a year or two. No idea if its still there. 
http://appliedimagination.biz/gallery22/main.php 

-Brian


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

added - it was at the Bellagio (didn't George Clooney clean them out?) 

http://appliedimagination.biz/galle...itemId=102


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

You are right Brian. But the buildings from that display later showed up at the conservatory out in front of the US capital in DC. They were models of all the well known government buildings in DC.
I don't know where they are now. 
Paul


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

the Bellagio installs a garden railroad for a 2-3 month period. I saw one setup in the end of May 2006.


----------



## post oak and otter lake (Dec 27, 2007)

I saw the one at the Bellagio in 2006. It was impressive. I took about 100 photos. The people at St Aubins told my wife about it while I was shopping. She didn't say a word, but made me take her there and surprised me. I would contact St Aubins and find out if there is one at this time. 

Roger 
Post Oak & Otter Lake RR


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By post oak and otter lake on 18 Nov 2009 07:15 AM 
I saw the one at the Bellagio in 2006. It was impressive. I took about 100 photos. The people at St Aubins told my wife about it while I was shopping. She didn't say a word, but made me take her there and surprised me. I would contact St Aubins and find out if there is one at this time. 

Roger 
Post Oak & Otter Lake RR 

Roger,

If you have pictures...can you share on MLS? I'm sure many of us would enjoy seeing them.
Thanks!

Monte


----------



## post oak and otter lake (Dec 27, 2007)

IF SOMEONE CAN TELL ME HOW TO POST PHOTOS I'LL POST SOME.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Post Oak

The Forum Code/UBB tags (i.e. square brackets) also work in the full editor.

MLS FAQ - Quick Reply Editor[/b]


----------

